# Butterfly Template



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

Not sure how to exactly explain this so I have included a picture. I have created the male portion of an inlay - a butterfly. I need to now create the template for the female to exactly the match the male. I've done many square, round, oval, etc. templates but this is a bit different. How do I do it? Somehow I need to draw a larger image that includes the offset then cut out the outer perimeter the use a guide bushing with a collar to make the inlay. Possibly need to just skim the outer circumference of the male portion. The male part has been scroll sawn and glued together using several different colors and species of wood (1/8")


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi Len, I did not answer before as I though that some one could come along and answer your question in a easier manner.

On an episode of The Router Workshop, Bob showed how to do that using an inlay set.

Do you have one?

MLCS router inlay set

I will see if I can find the episode and try and explain the process.


----------



## lenh (Feb 27, 2009)

jw2170 said:


> Hi Len, I did not answer before as I though that some one could come along and answer your question in a easier manner.
> 
> On an episode of The Router Workshop, Bob showed how to do that using an inlay set.
> 
> ...


James, thanks so much. I am still wrestling with the project I'm making. I have both the 1/8" and 1/4 inlay sets. Looking forward to viewing the episode. Thanks again! 

Len


----------



## TarterWoodworking (Mar 12, 2014)

Len, Hope Im not to late to help, but Im new to this forum. 
I work for *TarterWoodworking.com *and we design easy to use templates to make these type of inlays simple. We use multiple layer inlay template designs... I think you will really like what you find to make this project and future ones a lot easier.
Heres a sample...


----------

